# Cowboy Boot Bags



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

Our local newspaper here in Tucson had an article about a woman who makes handbags from used cowboy boots. They are great looking. Am including the link. Bet they could hold the Kindle very nicely.

luvshihtzu

http://www.artofarizona.com/bootpurse.htm


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2009)

*PM's EV the link*


----------



## Kristus412 (Nov 22, 2008)

Wasn't there someone complaining about the oberon cover smell? This could lead to a whole new smell dilemma.

... or would the smell cancel each other out?


----------



## dixielogs (Dec 14, 2008)

my daughter is getting one of these for her birthday this weekend.  will post an update when they arrive.  Shari seems really nice to talk to on the phone


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

NMS, but very clever!  I know there are a lot of women in Dallas who would like those!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

those are cool - can't wait to hear the report from daughters gift.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

How cute are those! Hopefully the cowboys had odor eaters in those boots.


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

Hmm   Not my thing.


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Those are cute!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Kind said:


> Hmm  Not my thing.


Me neither but I can see how some would like them...

L


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I am happy that one of you has ordered a bag from Shari. Am looking forward to seeing one up close soon at the Saturday morning market here in Tucson for myself.
luvshihtzu


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Nope.

Not for this cowboy.
Only 2 places for boots.

On my feet and near the end of the bed.

EL


----------



## Cowgirl (Nov 1, 2008)

I saw these boot bags at the Fountain Hills (AZ) Art Show and they are really beautiful.


----------



## didir1010 (Feb 21, 2009)

I'm a city girl myself, but that is such a great idea!


----------

